# PROGRESS



## whoru (Aug 13, 2009)

OK SOOO I THINK IM MAKING PROGRESS WITH MY COLUMBIAN LET ME KNOW WHAT U THINK HERES A FEW PICS BASKING ON A SHIRT OF MINE....



<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/whoru903/AGGRESSION?authkey=Gv1sRgCJmuy-j43O_GdA&feat=directlink" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/whoru903/AG ... directlink</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 13, 2009)

well theres 2 scenarios, 1 he feels your scent makes him fel ssecure, or he just wanted to bask, but i think its a little of both.


----------



## Toby_H (Aug 13, 2009)

Well, if it's basking light is shining on your shirt... it almost has to sit on your shirt to bask...

So I'm not sure if I would call this "Progression"... although I think basking on your shirt and learning to be comfortable/relaxed while smelling your scent is a step toward progression...

Slow and persistent...


----------



## whoru (Aug 13, 2009)

when i first put the shirt in there she ran to other end of her caged an stayed there for a little while an then i found her like this...


----------



## BOOZER (Aug 13, 2009)

good looking gold!!


----------



## whoru (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks


----------

